# Who builds a wide 10-12' Jon Boat?



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm getting clumsy in my old age and need a wider Jon boat. My present 10 footer is 32" across the bottom. I wonder how much more stable a Jon with a 36" bottom would be. 36" is the widest 10 or 12 footer I can find. I hate to spend the bucks for a 36" wide bottom and then find out it isn't signigicantly more stable than what I have.

I'm also considering a new 4-stroke 2.5 to 4hp. I don't need speed. There is a dealer somewhere up in So. Georgia that sells motors right.


----------



## arcadiainc (Mar 28, 2013)

Try Higgins Marine in Albany, Ga. They have been in business for many years. I have always been pleased with their prices.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you don't limit yourself to the standard square bow aluminum hull
both Alumacraft and Lowes have 12' semi-vee hulls that are lightweight
and smoother riding than the typical flat bottom jon.

Alumacraft T12V and Lowes 1257 Utility V.


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't want a v boat. I've had several v aluminum skiffs and theydon't fish like I like to fish.

I've even considered a small airboat hull.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

War Eagle makes some really cool jon boats, have always thought they looked good.


----------



## bovenziluke (Feb 3, 2013)

G3 Boats makes a great 10 footer. Its got the 36" beam so its quite stable. Along with that it has a really solid back bench in a C shape instead of the classic cross only. G3 is a little more expensive but you get what you pay for, a thicker metal than most of that size (like trackers 1036).


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Alweld, I have seen some wide flats they have built they looked like tanks.


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

You do.

http://www.duckworksbbs.com/plans/jim/jon_jr/index.htm

All the fun of building, and then all the fun of fishing out of what you built.

AP


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't know your situation, but I'd definitely get a motor that can plane the hull.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

pretty much any of the arkansas boat makers (weldcraft, alweld, southfork, weldbilt, legend) will build any length in their standard 36 or 42 or 44 inch bottoms.... a 12 footer with a 42 inch bottom would be a very stable platform... it wont be cheap though!!!! the hull, plus shipping, being a special order, unless you find one of their dealers at the right time fixing to get a shipment from the factory and it can get thrown on the truck...

i actually was thinking about a 12 42 for a project...but just not very cost effective for my needs..


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

looking around on boattrader... found 

10 footer, 36 inch bottom g3 in oklahoma brand new for 775...

12 footer, 36 inch bottom lowe in georgia for 895...


----------



## daniel4616 (Mar 26, 2012)

Brand new Riviera Skiff 12'6 models for $1100. Pretty sweet deal, very stable, solid unsinkable hull design with no wood. Just an option. I personally like it better than my old 10 and 12 jons.


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

check direct boats .com, they have some very wide 10 footers and they ship


----------

